# They are sooo cute! (baby pics)



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

A couple days ago, I was passing by the barn on my way out and looked over and saw what looked like a Neon yellow sac beside the long grass. As I got closer, the sac moved! To my joyous surprise I realized that they were little ducklings! They caught me totally off guard because I wasn't expecting them. Seems like mama Muscovi duck had a nest under the ramp at the back of the barn. These little guys were 2 that were late hatching, so I gently helped them out of the eggs and since it was getting dark, I decided to bring them in to dry off and keep warm and toasty before giving them back to mom.
(Plus, I couldn't help myself, cause they are sooo darn cute!)They are coming along great and will be back with mom tonite. Enough chatter, here are the pics...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes they are darn cute.
I had a similar thing happen with a Muscovy years back. The 16 ducklings were a huge surprise. 
Have fun with them.


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

Next.........


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

last one... the little bugger flipped over!


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

Ducklings are precious!

Seeing as you've posted some pics of ducklings...

I just have to post some of my own. 



It's all red because of the heat light I used to keep them warm.
UNFORTUNATELY, on youtube I was criticized for helping a little one out of his shell that needed it.  The little peeper wouldn't be here if I didn't assist. Some people are so mean.










And of course, a picture of my goose at just a few days old.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

They are just beautiful, Jimmy! Thanks for sharing them with us.

Terry


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

All I can say is AWWWWW!!!


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Super cute. I contemplated getting a baby goose who was stuffed in a box and left at my work for who knows how long. But we found him a great home! 

Thank you for saving them or at least for now  lets hope they remember there mama.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Superb pictures (adorable babies), Jimmy! ...keep them coming!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They are the cutest little darlings.
Thank you for sharing the pics.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Jimmy - those pictures are one of the reasons you're missed so much when you can't come on the forum. Gosh, they're about the cutest little guys I ever saw and the picture of the baby toppled over is terrific - kinda like a little wind up toy that ran out of steam. I didn't realize their "milk tooth" was so distinct or their color soooo yellow.

Anyhow, this was a treat. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

With all your animals, Jimmy, I'm sooo glad you have a great camera!

WHAT CUTIES!!

I'm sure they will grow like weeds with mom!

Hissy and your others doing well??? I know, I know, you are up to your ears...but...gee...maybe just a FEW pictures??

LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES to ALL

Shi & Squeaks

Vasp...I bet the little peeper was GLAD you were there to help and THAT'S what counts!


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Those are darling duck pictures. Cute as buttons is what they are.
Thanks for sharing them. It gave me my morning smile. 

Margarret


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

They make pretty pictures. Cute and pretty.


----------



## Loki (Jul 23, 2007)

The babies are just so adorable.I remember several years back I found a baby muscovy-just thought it was a "normal" duckling.I asked around at the houses near where I found it but it didn't belong to anyone and I ended up bringing it home and playing mommy to it.Imagine my surprise once the adult plumage and the red area around the eye and beak came in.SO not what I had been expecting.He did have the best personality though.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

They are absolutely as cute as buttons  -- All of 'em. 
Gee, what do you think the youtuber would have thunk if nobody'd helped him or her out of their shell?!  People can be so judgemental for the silliest reasons. Keep helping! Mother Nature doesn't always do it perfect. Sometimes she needs an assist.


----------

